# Good food variety's for guppies and gourami?



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

So i'm getting my new fish next week, if all goes well, and I'm starting to get foods for them. My local petsmart has none of the foods I initially wanted. Ok. 

My plan was to feed these-

Omega One Micro veggie pellets (A few times a week since they are omnivores?)
Then I was also going to feed just a normal pellet or flake, but instead I ordered New Life Spectrum small fish formula, because I can feed this to my bettas, as well as my guppies and gourami. 

So far I only ordered the NLS, but am going to order the Mirco veggies pellets today. I was looking for one more staple, and was wondering if the Omega One Betta Buffet pellets would be okay for guppies and gourami? They are all meat ingredients, since bettas are carnivores, but since Im also feeding a veggie pellet will this be okay a few times a week?

I plan to feed NLS most days, The veggie pellets every couple days, betta pellets every couple days, fast one day and have frozen bloodworms maybe once a week. Does this sound good? Or should I get a flake food instead of the betta pellets? Just to feed a couple times weekly? Petmart does have Omega One flakes.

These are my first fish other than bettas.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Pellets are better than flakes. I feed my guppies and my betta Omega One Color micro pellets. The first 5 ingredients are fish. The guppies should be okay to eat the Betta Buffet pellets, though. I'd do this if I were you:

- Omega One micro veggie pellets
- NLS (since you already ordered it)
- Betta Buffet

Also, your schedule looks good. c: I fast my fish once a week (Saturday), and then give them a treat once a week (Sunday).


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Okay awesome! So I'll just need to get the veggie pellets and I'm good to go! Hopefully they will like this variety!  Thanks!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I feed my dwarf gourami (who share a tank with mollies and guppies) exactly as I feed my betta, but instead of the odd pellet (the bettas are picky and only have one at a time) they get a good pinch of pellets everyday (bar sunday), wafers every other day (loaches and guppies/mollies have this) and whatever freeze thawed food the bettas are getting. Spoilt fish I have... 

your routune sounds good though. Definitely peelets over flakes and mixing the pellets is a good idea 

gouramis are very closely related to bettas, and their diets are pretty similar so the betta pellets should be fine for them. Cant see a meaty pellet hurting the gupppies either as other veggie food is supplied also.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

hgual22 said:


> Okay awesome! So I'll just need to get the veggie pellets and I'm good to go! Hopefully they will like this variety!  Thanks!


My honey gouramis and leopard danios go nuts for the veggie pellets! Good Choice


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys! I'm super excited about getting these fish! <3


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never had gourami, but I absolutely love my guppy girls. <3 They're such fun, vibrant little fish.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Aw yay! I'm excited to get them! Hopeing to get them either the 18th or 19th. By then I will be home and I'll know if my tank is really stable. So far nitrites and ammonia have been zero, since the 9th. And the tanks planted and ready!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh I just got some dwarf gourami and guppies along with a bristlenose and have been stumped with what to feed them, I bought guppy food, it's literally labelled as "guppy food" and put some of that in and the gourami ate it >.< and then I was thinking I could probably feed them my betta food too? I have algae wafers for my bristlenose though. So this was helpful


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm feeding mine New Life Spectrum Thera A, Omega One Micro Veggie pellets, and bloodworms. (Hadnt tried the bloodworms yet)

The guppies gobble up the food, and My Honey is still a bit shy, but has eaten some.


----------

